

If you want to use bash, go to the source - cientifico

Instead of just random code snippets in hacker news, just go to the terminal and write ``man bash`` or visit http://linux.die.net/man/1/bash .<p>You will learn a lot of useful features that even zsh, or fish doesn't have.<p>Bash is quite powerful but the default installation a plain shell.
======
frou_dh
Restricting shell use, rather than loading up with tricks and extensions, also
has its charm.

I liked this presentation: <http://shellhaters.heroku.com/>

